# Does this pup look like a Hav?



## Kidpsychpdd

Hello-

I was wondering if the experts feels this rescue pup might be a Hav. He is listed as such and was rescued from a home where they had to many dogs and they were told he was Havanese. 

His tail doesn't have the characteristic tight curl though. He is 6 months old and 12 pounds. The rescue said that he was non-shedding.


----------



## davetgabby

could be. but no such thing as non shedding. It's a selling feature


----------



## krandall

He could be, but these days, because Havanese have become so popular, anything that is long haired and doesn't have a pushed in face is listed as a "Havanese" or "Havanese cross".


----------



## scottyce

He looks like he could very possibly have some Havanese in him.


----------



## katscleancutdogs

He looks very much like my friends minpin chihuahua. But the colors are more Havanese. Maybe a havahuahua? I groom two of those. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pete/olive

Tail isn't right don't think so?


----------



## pete/olive

Kidpsychpdd said:


> Hello-
> 
> I was wondering if the experts feels this rescue pup might be a Hav. He is listed as such and was rescued from a home where they had to many dogs and they were told he was Havanese.
> 
> His tail doesn't have the characteristic tight curl though. He is 6 months old and 12 pounds. The rescue said that he was non-shedding.


Tail isn't right don't think so?


----------



## Melissa Brill

Might be the picture angle but the face looks a little too flat to me...


----------



## EvaE1izabeth

His red coloring is very pretty!


----------



## Sam I Am

davetgabby said:


> could be. but no such thing as non shedding. It's a selling feature


I would call my pup as close to non shedding as is possible. Try a couple of mini aussies if you want to know about shedding, or a sleek Great Dane whose hair will imbed in fabric forever. The only thing I've gotten off Abby is some little cottony breakage, & a couple of trimmed off mats. People shed more than this dog. Sure they will blow their puppy coat, but most breeds blow coat a couple of times a year, every year. My long haired cat will fill a slicker brush nearly every day. I feel you are doing a disservice to the breed by calling it a selling feature.


----------



## Marni

Dunno. Some Havanese have "bad" tails. But, cute and I think you should take him home with you.


----------



## cishepard

The OP hasn’t been on the forum since Summer of 2016 - they must have passed on this pup : (


----------



## pete/olive

Still a good looking pup!


----------



## Chris1980

> they must have passed on this pup : (


Awww, it was really a good looking pup.


----------



## mlg

Very cute pup but I don't think it's a Havanese. The eyes appear to be round rather than those absolutely magnetic pleading almond shaped eyes.


----------

